# OT Need Sewing Advice



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have seen some incredible quilting's posted around here and it seems we have knitters as well.
Maybe you all could help me.

I am interested in learning to sew.
I just bought a Singer Machine and I am looking for the ONE BOOK and/or DVD (or one of each)
to use as an absolute beginner to self teach.

I am a handy person, used to be a woodworker, raised by an architect, have a lot of graphic/design
art type experience so this should be something I can self teach.
At least until I get the basics down then I might look for a local class.

Appreciate the help!
Eric
Still waiting for my Kindle....


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd say a local class is your best bet. There are certain things that are hard to see from a book or video. If you decide to try to get a start, a video will probably be better. I seem to remember that Singer has some videos on its site for various sewing techniques.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric,

Where did you purchase your singer? A lot of times the places you purchase a sewing machine will have classes that you can take (usually one-on-one) to help you get familiar with your sewing maching. 

Also if you have a Joann's in your neighborhood see if they have sewing classes.  You can also find beginning quilting classes, which are a great way to learn all kinds of sewing tips, at your local fabric stores/quilt shops.

enjoy your machine.

Theresam


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

You should browse around your local fabric store - they usually have lots of instructional books, and also you could find a pattern you like and jump right in. All the patterns are rated for experience levels, and there are detailed instructions within each pattern. After you get your feet wet, a sewing class would help you fill in the blanks and show those techniques that are hard to get without demonstration.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with the others. I learned to sew back in the dark ages in a Home Ec class. Having someone demonstrate can really make a difference. Plus there are lots of tricks in sewing that you'll never learn from a book. 

Like others said, Joann Fabrics might be a place to start. At our Joann's the have the projects hanging up so if you say, "Oh, I really like that fleece top!" or "Oh, look, a coat for the dog!" then you sign up for the class and get to work on a project you are interested in making. Once you get a few basics under your belt, reading a book on how to sew is going to make more sense.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with a local class. It is one thing to read a book or watch a DVD, nothing like hands on teaching. 

Same thing in nursing school, you can read and study but until you start clinicals and get that hands on nursing it is a different experience all together. Injecting an orange is not like injecting a person I don't care how many times you do it. CPR on Annie is nothing like CPR on a person. Great to learn the technique but feels so different.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I agree with a local class. It is one thing to read a book or watch a DVD, nothing like hands on teaching.
> 
> Same thing in nursing school, you can read and study but until you start clinicals and get that hands on nursing it is a different experience all together. Injecting an orange is not like injecting a person I don't care how many times you do it. CPR on Annie is nothing like CPR on a person. Great to learn the technique but feels so different.


Oh Linda, you do bring back memories. I remember injecting oranges, and especially hot dogs for intradermal injections...we had a bunch of bumpie hotdogs floating around the room and the comments that were flying around are unprintable here, LOL.

Yep, some things are best learned hands on if possible. Sewing is one of them. I learned when I was a kid watching my Mom and Grandma. Maybe a local community collage would have a class?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Oh Linda, you do bring back memories. I remember injecting oranges, and especially hot dogs for intradermal injections...we had a bunch of bumpie hotdogs floating around the room and the comments that were flying around are unprintable here, LOL.
> 
> Yep, some things are best learned hands on if possible. Sewing is one of them. I learned when I was a kid watching my Mom and Grandma. Maybe a local community collage would have a class?


LOL Nursing school opens the door for many unprintable comments, doesn't it? 

As for sewing I took Home Ec and hated it. I paid a classmate $5 to put a zipper in for me and haven't sewn since.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

I will make a trip out today to B&N and one local sewing shop to see what I can find via books.
Still the way I tend to start things. I taught myself cabinetmaking starting with a book.

Be well,
Eric


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Eric

Its a lot easier than it looks.  

Tessa

PS get a good stitch ripper


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

tessa said:


> Eric
> 
> Its a lot easier than it looks.
> 
> ...


APPRECIATE that!

Eric


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't realize I had such a huge vocabulary of swear words till I started sewing, even now after I've gotten pretty good at it, the air often becomes blue while I'm doing it.
I sew for Barbie size dolls and those little seams and darts bring out the worst in me.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> I will make a trip out today to B&N and one local sewing shop to see what I can find via books.
> Still the way I tend to start things. I taught myself cabinetmaking starting with a book.
> ...


I hope you realize we will be expecting a fashion show when you are done....


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with the previous post- it's a lot easier than it looks! If you don't already have a machine, often you get free lessons when you purchase one. I have the Readers Digest Complete Guide to Sewing, which is supposed to be an excellent resource... but I barely ever use it. I think it's heavy on the apparel type sewing.

What I DO use a lot is Bend the Rules Sewing, by Amy Karoll. It's an excellent book and has a variety of simple projects that are really wonderful. 
 
You can see some projects that other people have made from the book here: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=bend%20the%20rules%20sewing&w=all


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

tessa said:


> Eric
> 
> Its a lot easier than it looks.
> 
> ...


Unless of course your me and someone signed you up for the quilt block of the month club and you've never done a quilt in your life!! Talk about a whole new set of vocabulary words (and on sew days with my mom - I had to wait until she left the room for something or leave the room myself to use those words!!)

Also my first sewing machine (as an adult) did not sew a straight line. My mother kept telling me I just need to be patient I'll get there in my sewing (this was before the quilt class and we were sewing doll dresses). Then one day she needed mine because she didn't want to re thread hers for a different color and back again, I caught her causing at it LOL. It did not sew a straight line! Justified I promptly went out and bought a Bernina and never looked back (except to grump and wine that my points NEVER line up in my quilt block uggg  ) So I'm back to knitting and sewing doll cloths. No more quilts - bummer still have to do the center piece though..... .

Theresam

edited to say: the seem ripper is my best friend!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Panjo said:


> I agree with the previous post- it's a lot easier than it looks! If you don't already have a machine, often you get free lessons when you purchase one. I have the Readers Digest Complete Guide to Sewing, which is supposed to be an excellent resource... but I barely ever use it. I think it's heavy on the apparel type sewing.
> 
> What I DO use a lot is Bend the Rules Sewing, by Amy Karoll. It's an excellent book and has a variety of simple projects that are really wonderful.
> 
> You can see some projects that other people have made from the book here: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=bend%20the%20rules%20sewing&w=all


FANTASTIC I put it on my Amazon wish list!
I do have a sewing machine I got a Singer (Ingenuity- 7436 model) from Costco.
More machine than I will ever need I am sure.
But it was a good deal and had a good reputation from the research I did.

Eric


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric,

Singer's and bernina's both have a great reputation. I went with bernina only because I liked my moms and has had hers since I was born. Let see that was 40 years ago. I think it's time she got a replacement  

theresam


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I hope you realize we will be expecting a fashion show when you are done....


HA HA or... El Oh El!

I am looking to shorten some pillow cases, hem some drapes and eventually make some drapes and some new 20" square throw pillow covers. Nothing dramatic. Maybe replace a zipper along the way. Plus I do want to make a hand "puppet" based on my dog. (I envision something on the Jim Henson side of puppetry.) But I think that will mostly be glue and hand sewing. I haven't even researched how to make that yet! Think I will just figure it out on my won from scratch.

I gotta say... I really like the people around here.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a beginning sewer myself. I have a book called Visual Sewing. A lot of sewing books have drawn pictures. In this one there are actual color photos and that helps. Sewing VISUAL Quick Tips (Teach Yourself VISUALLY Consumer)


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I'm a beginning sewer myself. I have a book called Visual Sewing. A lot of sewing books have drawn pictures. In this one there are actual color photos and that helps. Sewing VISUAL Quick Tips (Teach Yourself VISUALLY Consumer)


Nice to meet ya!

I was just at B&N and saw the book you mentioned, I also just added it to my wish list as well. I did get one book today.
The Complete Photo Guide to Sewing
And it is by Singer Corp and it is an updated and expanded edition, just this year.
Looks very broad based and a complete overview of everything and with lots of photographs.

We shall see!
Eric


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've seen that book. It looked good too. I like the color photos. It's much easier to see what you're supposed to do.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Margaret Islander's discs are great!
https://islandersewing.hostasaurus.com/Islander2005/

Libby Cone
Author, War on the Margins: A Novel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Get to know your machine really really well. Work through the manual that came with it. It always amazes me how many of my students don't know basic information about their sewing machine. Most know how to thread it, but make sure you know how to clean it (fabric sheds fibers) that get down in the bobbin area, how to wind a bobbin, how to thread the bobbin as well as the needle, and whether it needs to be oiled. (I'm not sure if any modern machines require oiling? The Husqvarna Vikings we sold did not.)

If you ever have any problems while sewing where it's not stitching properly, the first thing you wnat to do is rethread the sewing machine completely (take the spool off the machine and start over from scratch.) Think of this as a hard reset. A very large number of the problems my students had were resolved by rethreading.

Know that you will need to occasionally change the needle. Certain types of fabric require specific needles. Also, needles dull over time. A new needle frequently resolves stitching problems. I had one student who didn't know she had to change her needle. It was about as sharp as a knitting needle. 

Here's a good reference on sewing machine needles.
http://sewing.about.com/od/sewingmachineindex/ig/Sewing-Machine-Needles/

Don't hesitate to ask questions! I've had to help people over the phone before....

Betsy


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> and eventually make some drapes


Drapes can be tricky. I've made suits, evening gowns and wedding dresses and both pleated drapes and swag/jabot stuff, and the difference is when you make a garment, you can constantly try it on at every step. But with drapes, you sort can't 'try it on' until you are pretty much done.

When you get to the point where you are making drapes, make sure you overestimate the length and width that you need - they always end up shorter or narrower than you want if you do it exact to the instructions. You can always take it in - you can't let it out if it's not there! good luck!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

This is a nice, basic book on sewing drapes, cushion covers, etc.



I used it to make some drapes last year. I learned sewing as a child/teen, but had really only made some clothes. This was a good book for me, because I'm more interested in making stuff for the home than clothes now. It has all the info on measuring and construction. There is another book _ More Sewing for the Home _ which has a few more variants on drapes, cushion covers, etc. The fabric patterns/designs in the books are a little outdated, but the basic info is there. I prefer very simple home décor, so some of the swags/rosettes/pleats weren't for me anyway.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Lotus said:


> . This was a good book for me, because I'm more interested in making stuff for the home than clothes now. It has all the info on measuring and construction.


Exactly!
Many thanks.
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Get to know your machine really really well. Work through the manual that came with it.
> 
> Betsy



EXCELLENT advice which I will follow 100%.
Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Eric,

Once you learn to sew, then you can learn to upholster furniture, which requires more sewing than you realize! My sister and I took an upholstery class and it was funny, when we got to the sewing parts, all the men were stopped dead in their tracks. They were great with the ripping out nails and using the staple gun parts, but the industrial strength sewing machine totally floored them. LOL

Upholstery is fun and if you are any good at it, it's a great way to make some extra money because people will pay a bundle to have a piece of furniture re-upholstered. And the sewing techniques you need to know are not all that tough. Probably the hardest one is inserting a zipper (no setting a sleeve, thank God!).

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Eric,
> 
> Once you learn to sew, then you can learn to upholster furniture, which requires more sewing than you realize! My sister and I took an upholstery class and it was funny, when we got to the sewing parts, all the men were stopped dead in their tracks. They were great with the ripping out nails and using the staple gun parts, but the industrial strength sewing machine totally floored them. LOL
> 
> L


That is a great idea. I recently bought a couch from Ikea, and I got two covers for it so that I could change it up a couple times a year. I have a red corduroy for fall and winter










and a sort of flowery print on off white cotton for summer and spring.










This way I also wash them each after use. It is a very nice couch designed to be used with slip covers and no permanent covering.

It would be so cool to sew my own cover.
Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The one thing to keep in mind is cost. I suspect that you can buy slipcovers at IKEA for much less than it would cost to make them, once you figure in the cost of fabric and your time for sewing. On the other hand, you would have a one of a kind piece so that might be worth the money. But you need to realize that doing it yourself is not necessarily cheaper.

However, reupholstering can be worth it, especially if you learn how to do it yourself. An older piece of furniture that is well made may be much better than anything you can buy today. I actually picked up an upholstered armchair off the sidewalk during "bulk pick up" week. I had 10 yards of beautiful Irish wool that my godmother had given me, thinking I would sew myself a suit (what sort of suit requires 10 yards of fabric...I may be a little heavy but I am not THAT big! LOL) and I actually reupholstered the chair with it. It looks great and it cost me about $20 to pay for a new cushion for the seat and a few notions, plus my time. That's actually the fun of sewing, when you can get the bargain of the century and something unique at the same time.

L


----------

